# Grumman Goose 1/48 kit update!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*The Signifer 1/48 JR5-F Grumman Goose*

I just recieved this kit and all I can say is *WOW! *























I wish more aircraft and helo kits could be produced this well. The amount of highly detailed resin parts is just amazing! and the styrene body and main wing parts are very crisp, flash free with very well done even and perfect recessed rivits holes and panal lines! I just went through the nicely seperated bags of parts and I can't get over the quality! Lots of clear and PRE CUT clear films for the windows. The interior is complete from nose to rear passenger cabin bulk head.

There are still a few of these things around. I ordered mine from the same folks I bought my 1/35 CH47 Chinnok from 'Kits Discount' in France. http://www.kits-discount.com/new_kits/ Philippe is a very cool guy and ships fast! I paid 60.00 U.S. total with shipping...a bit cheaper than getting the kit straight from Siginfer them selves.

Get this kit why you can! It was a limited run.

Here is a write up and GREAT parts layout!

http://www.armorama.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=1035


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I just found about this model, when I was looking for picture of Cutters Goose, from Tales of the Gold Monkey series. I found a site that sells decals for the Goose.

Do you know where I find a econo priced Goose model. I though their was one put out years ago, but never found it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, a quick search at Squadron turns up three Goose kits, but I wouldn't call any of them economy models.

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=CR0105
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=CM4812
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=KPS72011


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, John. I keep forgetting Squadron. I used to order alot from them in the 80s.


----------

